# ReiseMobil Stelleplatze 2007 Publication



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

:idea: Just to let you know the 2007 edition is now available and can be ordered online from www.bordatlas.de . It has 3800 entries covering every European country. You also get the Danish Quickstop guide!
Cost is € 16.90 plus € 5.00 postage.
Ordered mine a week ago arrived today.
Used the 2005 edition for last two years and it added greatly to the trip.
German entries have lat/long.

Anyone want my 2005 edition for £3 plus postage-send me a PM.
:wink:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

also bought mine 10 days ago on a short trip to Germany at a petrol station. There is only one issue with it: As it gets thicker every year, you should check for your payload and front axle load... :wink: :wink:  

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

passionwagon

You have pm


----------

